# Radio advertising anyone?



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 20, 2015)

So shortly after I began stumbling down this path, I heard an ad on a radio station saying that they were about to raise rates because of broadcast signal increase, and if you or your small business wanted to be heard on their airwaves now was the time to get in on the cheap action. At the time I had no advertisement so even if they were out of my price range and all I could do was get prices it would be worth the phone call. Well it turned out they had a package I could afford. 150 a month 2 slots played at the times of my choosing. I think it worked out to 2.50 per air play. Of course I had to sign a year contract, but it has been paying off. So with my climber coming on for bigger role in the company, he brought up that if this metal station is producing result, a country station that was geared more towards older people with a larger broadcast may net better results. So we met with another station today (its actually 4 stations owned by one company) and had a sit down with the sales rep. I like what he had to say. I told him what we were already paying and why we were interested and how much more we were willing to spend a month on advertising. We have another meeting with him next thursday to hear a sample of the ad and see the package he put together. Any comments, advice on what to be looking for? I try to get my ads to air when people are going to and from work on the first radio station, maybe we should shoot for different times gearing our advertising towards older customers?


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 27, 2015)

So the radio ad's do work?
I've often thought about it and wondered if it would be worth it...

And I'd say the best time to air a commercial would be the first slot right after a chain of songs has been playing.
When I listen to the radio, I'll listen to the non stop music for like 10 - 15 minutes or so, but then when the commercials hit, I'll make it halfway thru the first one, then change the station..


----------



## mu2bdriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you asked the rep about or has he brought up their Arbitron (now Nielsen) ratings? Over the last decade the terrestrial radio listening FM audience has dropped significantly in most major markets as more people stream, XM, Sirius, etc. AM radio continues to have the largest and most loyal listening audience. Something else to consider. I know in my area there has been a lot of content, format, and ownership changes as stations try to find something that works for the long-term.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 28, 2015)

I know very few people around here that use the XM, Sirius radio. Those that do, often travel, a lot. We had a second meeting with the radio guy yesterday. He has a package put together for 4 slots a day, 60 second slots 2 ads compaired to the station im currently using. Getting aired by weekly 20 times a week, 40 times a month. This will cost us 440 a month for a 6 month package. The 6 month package will allow us to drop the advertising during our slow months, lower overhead while its slow, and then pick it back up right before spring time. I also have been working on our website. I had never used a "site builder" program before but its fairly upfront and simple. In total for the last 2 days I have close to 10 hours wrapped up in it. I still need to ad a bunch of pictures to our picture page. A few other things need some work but for the most part its complete. Now to figure the keywords thing out to get sites like google to find the site.


----------



## fordf150 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have tried it before and had no luck. lots of my current customers told me they had heard the ad but never any new customers. I still run radio ads but just to sponsor local high school games and tournaments.


----------



## stltreedr (Sep 3, 2015)

We have been advertising on the radio for about a year now. It generates many calls for us, but really depends on your message, market and target audience. the price you're paying is a small fraction of what we are spending though. It's all about repetition and name recognition. Once someone hears about you, they may not even remember where they heard it. I've had many people say they heard my ad on a radio station that we don't even advertise with.


----------



## treecutterjr (Sep 20, 2015)

Exactly, repetition & name recognition. Every mcD's commercial doesn't make you run and get a burger, but when you think of a burger and fries, or whatever, you think of them.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 20, 2015)

It worked too well for me the year I did radio ads. It got to the point I had to stop taking wood orders even cause I was so far backlogged.



Tree94 said:


> So the radio ad's do work?
> I've often thought about it and wondered if it would be worth it...
> 
> And I'd say the best time to air a commercial would be the first slot right after a chain of songs has been playing.
> When I listen to the radio, I'll listen to the non stop music for like 10 - 15 minutes or so, but then when the commercials hit, I'll make it halfway thru the first one, then change the station..



I haven't changed the radio station on the one in my garage (always left on) for at least 3 or 4 years!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. BTW nice web site valleyfirewood I like how you describe a cord and your heating conversion table. Has the site done anything for business?


----------



## nywalleye (Oct 16, 2015)

I personally never listen to the advertisements on the radio. I usually change the station once they start advertising all that nonsense. Your best bet is to advertise through either the internet or your local newspaper.


----------



## HLSupply (Oct 27, 2015)

I was previously an advertising/promotions manager for a NY radio station. Radio ads on a station that caters to adults who are likely home & business owners should work for arborists. @stltreedr the reason you have "... had many people say they heard my ad on a radio station that we don't even advertise with" is because we are inundated with ads in all media. It's tough to remember where you saw or heard what. You'll also get folks say they heard your ad, when they really saw it on the 'Net. 

@nywalleye is correct about the INTERNET. That is certainly where you should go first, because that is where your customers are looking first these days. Think SOCIAL MEDIA MARKETING. 

All of you will eventually need to learn to work with the Web, but there is a LOT you can do yourselves with what you're already doing, or with the customers you already have (or had). They'll use the Web for you!

Wanna know how?

HLSupply published an ebook that would help everyone on this forum to increase revenue or get more sales.* (Y'all can have the entire book for free.)* The concepts apply to ANY business, even your service. There's an excerpt at http://blog.hlsproparts.com/2015/10/how-to-add-revenue-to-outdoor-power.html where you can have a quick read of a chapter and leave a comment of what you think. Get the whole book there too.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 27, 2015)

I have already taken the "online marketing" dive. We work with Thumbtack at the moment, and are thinking about Home adviser. I have read a lot of bad reviews, both customer and contractor, so still not working with them yet. We have a FB page and web page. I understand you gotta spend money to make money. Im sure more advertising is soon to come.


----------



## HLSupply (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi @Wayne Wilkinson - True, but you may be surprised at what you can do yourself to increase revenue with low cost. I shared 25 of my good ideas in the ebook, one of which you can read on my blog post at http://blog.hlsproparts.com/2015/10/how-to-add-revenue-to-outdoor-power.html. Everyone is welcome to comment on that blog page about the one idea I put there (or the whole book).


----------



## pro94lt (Oct 27, 2015)

Hlsupply you must be doing something right, you are my go to for aftermarket parts... but how large of an area are you guys using radio paying for and able to service? How big of an area are you guys covering? I limit my company to an hour drive. I'll go 2 for existing customers who just want it handled and have a bill sent but our radio covers a huge area. Radio would be a bust around here.


----------



## HLSupply (Oct 29, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Hlsupply you must be doing something right, you are my go to for aftermarket parts... but how large of an area are you guys using radio paying for and able to service? How big of an area are you guys covering? I limit my company to an hour drive. I'll go 2 for existing customers who just want it handled and have a bill sent but our radio covers a huge area. Radio would be a bust around here.



@pro94lt Thanks for shopping for parts here! We don't do service so we are international. We're not doing radio. I started with my first reply stating that I was an advertising/promotions manager for a NY rock station. That's where my radio expertise comes from. I don't know your market demographics or radio spot prices, so radio may or may not really be a bust for you. Your cost per spot would have to be manageable, and you have to get results that mathematically work for you. It's about how much each customer costs you, and is worth. If a radio campaign costs $1000, and you get 2 customers within your 60 minute radius + 2 outside of it worth $250 each, then it's not worth it. You'd have to turn two distant ones away. If you get two large contracts for ongoing service that may bring you a couple o' grand in their life time, then it's worth it. Evaluate the demographics of the station you are speaking to, including density of listeners within 60 minutes of you, and estimate how their prices may pan out in customers. Consider AM radio too. 

Here's a tip about radio buying from a pro: ASK TO SEE THE RATINGS BOOK. The actual book, not radio station interpretations. Arbitron breaks estimated listenership down to time slots and even geographical areas. 

You're correct, @Wayne Wilkinson, the circumference of a radio signal quite large for a powerful FM station, and much smaller for an AM station. Like you and I both said, it's about demographics. You got in for "2.50 per air play... a year contract, but it has been paying off." That's great. 

Drive times (to and from work) are most expensive slots, and you are probably correct about older audience in mid day - not on a metal station though! Got an Oldies station or talk radio with good listenership in your market?


----------



## nywalleye (Oct 30, 2015)

@nywalleye is correct about the INTERNET. That is certainly where you should go first, because that is where your customers are looking first these days. Think SOCIAL MEDIA MARKETING. 
I have read your other points and yes, social media marketing is by far the best choice. If someone is even slightly internet savvy then they have the capability to open accounts on numerous different platforms such as facebook, instagram, I have even seen businesses advertising on twitter. Its not difficult, but it is time consuming. The person advertising has to either monitor these accounts personally, or hire someone to do so. So depending on the area the business owner should know how to approach the situation.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 21, 2016)

How's the radio advertising during winter months?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jan 24, 2016)

Not working as well as I would like. We just signed up with BRANDREP that says they will get us noticed more on google and other search engines. I have been working with our page myself with limited results. I watch our google analytics and most of our site views have been out of state or out of country.... They said they can direct local traffic to our page. 3 month trial 150 a month, if it works we will keep it up, if not we will drop it. This winter has been rough all around for my little company, but storm and tax season are right around the bend now. Hoping the website, the radio, facebook, and thumbtack will net better results. Last year with just word of mouth and taking in reject work from other companies we stayed pretty busy spring and summer.


----------



## rtsims (Jan 26, 2016)

Wayne, I recently hired a local guy to build our new site and do all our SEO. We sit down whenever I want and talk strategy, and how we can one up my competition. It's rather fun. My package is $600 a month plus whatever I want to put into Adwords. I'm in the second month and have seen progress. These things take time to see results. My guy said 3-6 months. He has detailed reports for me and the whole 9. I've ised services such as what your doing and had no luck. My recommendation is search for your city "SEO" and see who's on top. Contact them. I have learned a lot just by meeting with him.


----------

